# Shoot a muzzleloader loaded for a year??



## Ol' Buckmaster (Oct 7, 2005)

I loaded my muzzleloader this time last year and never shot it. I was going to shoot it tomorrow and clean it in preparation for next Saturday. There is a good bit of  corrosion in the barrel. Any danger here or should I hide behind a tree and pull the trigger with a string??  Thanks fellas.

OB


----------



## Schulze (Oct 7, 2005)

Is it an inline one?
If so BREAK free the nipple plug drop powder.
Next step throw it in garbage. Buy new one lol

Next step NEVER LEAVE A ML LOADED>


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2005)

I would unload it with either a ball-puller or co2 cannister. Then clean it very good and inspect it well before loadin` and shootin` it. I would not reprime it and shoot it in those circumstances.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 7, 2005)

Inline-I would remove the breach plug and punch the round out by hand.

Traditional-I would get a ball puller like nicodemus said.

I have went a year with my Remingon muzzleloader loaded due to carelessness and forgetfullness.  I was going to shot it to unload it even with all the fowling and rust.  I had the bright idea the bullet would clean a lot of the rust off for me.  But, the power charge would not go off.  I removed the nipple and added some fresh powder.  I got it to fire, although it sounded pretty funny, and blew most of the powder out of the barrel unburnt.  I think it sweated in the basement and the moisture ruined the powder that was in it.  It did clean some of the rust, but not anything more than a wire brush would have cleaned out in a pass or two.  I don't know if it is dangerous or not but I would stick to the safe side and pull or punch the bullet out.


----------



## Burl E. (Oct 7, 2005)

Heck let it rip! It's like a "Box of Chocolates" you don't know what you will get. 
If you do try to fire it make sure someone has 911 on speed dial!!!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 8, 2005)

Being new to the in-line world, how do you guys unload a in-line after its been loaded with powder and bullet if its not shot after hunting? Is it easier to screw out the breech plug and push it out that way or bring it out from the other end with a puller?


----------



## HT2 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Draw.........*

Unless you leave it in for a long extended amount of time it should be O.K.......

I've had mine loaded for a full week during Muzzleloader week and never shot it until the week was over......Those inline don't get near the moisture in them, as the old flintlocks do.........


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 10, 2005)

So just remove the primer and leave the pellets and bullet in?


----------



## Knothead (Oct 10, 2005)

Famous last words in the Chemistry lab.........."Hey Yall, watch this!"


----------



## fishdog (Oct 10, 2005)

*Thats not a good idea.*



			
				HT2 said:
			
		

> Unless you leave it in for a long extended amount of time it should be O.K.......
> 
> I've had mine loaded for a full week during Muzzleloader week and never shot it until the week was over......Those inline don't get near the moisture in them, as the old flintlocks do.........


A muzzle loader has a hole for the primer to ignite the powder charge, it will let in moisture. An inline will let in less then a flintlock but it lets it in. Powder will soak in moisture from the air. This is what causes the gun to rust. Black powder is not corrosive in its powder form, it only becomes that way when it gets wet or is fired. When you buy a pound of powder it is in a metal can. You need to pull the bullet. Shooting the gun would not be safe.


----------

